# Androderm (testosterone patch)



## bulldogz (Nov 4, 2011)

Just had my endo appt today and test levels were low, low enough for the endo to start thinking about androgel, but told her I have a newborn and that would not work for me.

So the endo suggested the test patch, but first I have to do more bloods and also an MRI to check the pituitary gland just to cover all basis.

Anyone out there on hrt using the testosterone patch?

What are your thoughts about it and opinions on other forms of hrt?


----------



## .V. (Nov 4, 2011)

When I first went on TRT, my doc said the patch and the gels were unreliable and not effective.  She put me on injections once a week.  My friends who are also on TRT usually started at 200mg every other week then ended up, like I started, on 200mg EW.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks .V.

I just did some research on the test patch and the highest dosed patch is 5mg of test per patch...someone correct me if I wrong but that's all I found..

if I were to get the highest dosage (5mg per patch) that would only give me 35mg of test for 7 days...does not seem enough to me unless my endo had access to higher dosed test pacthes...


----------



## .V. (Nov 4, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Thanks .V.
> 
> I just did some research on the test patch and the highest dosed patch is 5mg of test per patch...someone correct me if I wrong but that's all I found..
> 
> if I were to get the highest dosage (5mg per patch) that would only give me 35mg of test for 7 days...does not seem enough to me unless my endo had access to higher dosed test pacthes...



Considering that post hysterectomy patients are often given estratest, which is a combination of esterefied estrogen and methyltestosterone, and the methyltest dosage is 5mg/day for these women...35mg a week...I'd say you are right, that's a very low replacement dose.  Great dose for a woman though.  Many women patients who are given TRT replacement along with their female HRT replacment drugs (those who still have a uterus can't get estratest because estrogen without progestrone is a shortcut to endometrial cancer)... get 25-50mg of enanthate or cyp a week without virilization.  Yep, I'm in agreement with a lot of docs (who actually read and keep current) that the patch isn't the best choice.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess my question is how would I get my endo to switch from the patch to testosterone injections?

Will I have be on the patch for a few wks, get bloods and then see if the patches bring my T levels up to a normal 36yr old level...

like a trial and error type thing..??


----------



## bigtex5569 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a couple of boxes of Androderm. I just cut a hole in one end of the gel side and squeeze the gel out of the hole. I rub it into the skin of my arms, shoulders and legs! I usually do it with two or three patches! That ends up being 350 to 525 mgs a week! A half hour after you rub it in... You will feel it all!!! It doesn't smell great, so I rub a skin lotion on after about an hour! Try it... Don't waste the gel!!!

Bigtex


----------

